# Tube Shooter Roll Call



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Reply if you shoot tube bands.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I shoot every elastic I know >.<


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i shoot them often


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I shoot tubes quite a bit, too.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Mostly .


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

im a tube shooter


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I make and shoot tube frames, just not as much as flats.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

I also shoot tubes.. much cheaper







.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

All tubes all the time!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Starting to use tubes more, looking for some durability.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I shoot almost everything I can get my hands on. Yet, primarily I fall back to tubes out of all the elastic options. When it comes to flats I can't stand measuring, cutting, and attaching them just to have them break so soon. Tubes are the way to go.

Cheers - John


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes mostly 1745


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Yep for the most part


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i never shot tubes really.. if i was looking for equal power to a double layer of tapered theraband gold, what tubes would i go for? and would those tubes last longer?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I tested a set of 1745 tubes recently I got 10 shots before any signs of wear and that was because I just tied them on my seal sniper like I do flats,so the wear first appeared where the groove sit on the seal sniper.

That said I still prefer latex 0.030" it works for me and ammo seems faster and flatter in flight,I was testing single 1745 so that may explain this.









[edit] Oops! that would be 1000 shots,sorry for the typo


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

tubes so popular they made a website called youtube


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

I prefer tubes. They last much longer, easier to attach to pouch and fork. Lots of zip (1842) and I usually hit what I aim at (mostly bewteen 20 and 30 meters)

cheers


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Fifty per cent of my shooting are with bands and fifty with tubes.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

1745's


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

About half flats and half tubes. Prefer flats for draw weight/power ratio and smoothness. But tubes are easier to use and last way longer.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> About half flats and half tubes. Prefer flats for draw weight/power ratio and smoothness. But tubes are easier to use and last way longer.


 Have you tried 4-strand 2040s,DH? When given a good stretch (just over 6" active length for my 34" draw, for example) I find the draw weight/power ratio to be very favorable. On par with any flats I've tried.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

New to it.


----------



## Harv (Jul 26, 2011)

yup. 1745`s & 1842`s on my Dankung toucan and panther and thera gold flats on everything else, used to prefer tubes but am starting to favour flats for the smooth draw they give.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

1745,s and tbg


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Almost 100% tubes. Quick change, long life, endless supply, rarely get a tangle, low cost but most of all dead accurate when put in the right frame.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

1745 on the 2 Dankung
"He-man" black tubes on Chief AJ HFX.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Aye, i switched my little flatband over the top BB shooter to a through the fork XXLite-Tan There-Band BB shooter. I just cut a notch in the top of the fork fold and stretch tube and pull down, and it doenst move. Fast no hand slap 2 second band change and longer band life.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shoot both, but more tubes than bands.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

i shoot tubes, basically free, tons of shots and if u see my pics i am using tubes with a slingshot with flatband setup


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I shoot any and all types. I just like to shoot and try everything. Each type has it's merits.


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

I shoot 1745 tubes on my Dankungs, but my masterpieces from Perry (A+) and Master Hayes (Pocket Predator) SCREAM for Theraband flats!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

As do dgui's PFS's


----------

